# Smoker Paint:    VHT vs Rustoleum High Heat vs POR 15



## smokin jason

Hello Everyone,

It's almost time to paint my smoker build and i wanted the community opinion on what is the most reliable high temp paint that won't break my bank.

Findings:

               VHT: High heat paint mostly used on cars,  An amazing array of different colors

*Temperature:* 1300°F-2000°F (704°C-1093°C)

*Applications:* Headers, Exhaust Manifolds, Piston Domes, Inside Heads

                Rustoleum:  Makes a product specifically for Grills,  very few color options,  i think this is the go to for most people.

*Rust-Oleum[emoji]174[/emoji] Specialty High Heat Spray* retains color and finish up to 1200º F. Apply to grills, wood-burning stoves, radiators, engines or other metal items. Provides rust protection.

                 POR 15:  Mainly used for cars.  Fewest of color options.  some people swear by this.

 *POR-15[emoji]174[/emoji] High Temp Paint *is capable of withstanding extreme temperatures up to 1200°F and will resist cracking, chipping, and peeling. It is also extremely weather, salt and moisture resistant.

P.S.  Some people use different temp paints on the Fire Box and Cooking Chamber due to heat differences. Why not paint the whole thing in what ever you put on your Fire Box?  Is there a reason?

Thanks for your help on this

     - Smokin Jay


----------



## sqwib

VHT is what I used, however it needs to be sort of baked on to cure.

Paint must be completely dry before curing
Heat to 250°F (121°C) for 30 minutes
Cool for 30 minutes
Heat to 400°F (204°C) for 30 minutes
Cool for 30 minutes
Heat to 650°F (343°C ) for 30 minutes













20101219346.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219349.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219352.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219355.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219358.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219361.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219364.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219367.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219370.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219373.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


















20101219385.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 2, 2014


----------



## smokin jason

Oh wow i didn't know you had to cure it 3 different times.  I guess i read right over that.  Your smoker looks awesome.  I don't mind having to do it 3 separate times since i will dedicate a full day to it.  I read on the site that you have to apply multiple coats.  Is that where the 3 separate cures come from?  I see multiple types of VHT in your pics.

"VHT provides a multi-high performance coating system for the ultimate in protection and quality. The system includes surface preparation, primer, paint and clear coat."

PrepSP445Prep SprayPrimeSP118FlameProof[emoji]8482[/emoji] PrimerCoatSPXXXFlameProof[emoji]8482[/emoji] ColorFinishSP115FlameProof[emoji]8482[/emoji] Clear


----------



## smokin jason

Can anyone give feedback on the Rustoleum products and the POR 15 products?  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sqwib

Smokin Jason said:


> Oh wow i didn't know you had to cure it 3 different times.  I guess i read right over that.  Your smoker looks awesome.  I don't mind having to do it 3 separate times since i will dedicate a full day to it.  I read on the site that you have to apply multiple coats.  Is that where the 3 separate cures come from?  I see multiple types of VHT in your pics.
> 
> "VHT provides a multi-high performance coating system for the ultimate in protection and quality. The system includes surface preparation, primer, paint and clear coat."
> 
> PrepSP445Prep SprayPrimeSP118FlameProof[emoji]8482[/emoji] PrimerCoatSPXXXFlameProof[emoji]8482[/emoji] ColorFinishSP115FlameProof[emoji]8482[/emoji] Clear


Not sure if you prime it then bring your temps up 3x for each COAT. So if you primed it with 2 coats, painted with 2 coats then used a clear coat it would be 9x you would have to bring up the heat?(3x for each coat). 

I cant remember if I took a shortcut on mine, I may have primed then painted and did the heat thing...not sure, my brain is old!

Yes its a bit of work and not sure if it's worth it. I did not use prep spray.

The clear coat is to add a little sheen as the high temp paints are flat, or at least that's what I recall.


----------



## sqwib

20101219403.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 3, 2014


----------



## smokin jason

if i go with VHT ill have to do some research.  I would love to hear the same feed back as you gave for the other 2 products.


----------



## sqwib

I oil the firebox...

... this is why...













20120721111.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 4, 2014


















20120115249.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 4, 2014


----------



## smokin jason

what do you mean?  you only oil the inside right? or are you saying you oil the outside cause it gets so hot?


----------



## sqwib

Smokin Jason said:


> what do you mean?  you only oil the inside right? or are you saying you oil the outside cause it gets so hot?


Yes. inside and outside, sometimes I toss pork fat on he firebox to tease my neighbors.














20121214051.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014






I also do some warming and cooking on the firebox.













20130517335.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014


















20130517342.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014


















20130901023.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014





 

The inside top has a piece of steel as a baffle and the top don't get hot as it used to but will boil water no problem.













20110723158.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014


----------



## smokin jason

so you didn't paint the firebox at all huh?  interesting.  What about the inside of the smoker?  Am i correct in understanding that after you clean it you don't paint int but instead wipe it down with cooking oil and run the smoker for about 30 min to an hour in order to season it and that's all that's needed?


----------



## sqwib

Smokin Jason said:


> so you didn't paint the firebox at all huh?  interesting.  What about the inside of the smoker?  Am i correct in understanding that after you clean it you don't paint int but instead wipe it down with cooking oil and run the smoker for about 30 min to an hour in order to season it and that's all that's needed?


Yep I use bacon grease, any food safe oil (for lack of wording) you can consume will work, flax seed probably would be the best. You could even wipe it down with pork fat trimmings when warmed. Then season with wood of your choice, I actually seasoned with wood, applied the grease then seasoned with wood several more times













20101219292.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014


















20101219304.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014






On my GOSM gasser no oil is needed just a good hardwood smoke is enough but many guys will oil them too but its painted steel so I don't worry about it., I do spray the grates with PAM spray.













20091227115.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 5, 2014






The firebox is oiled every couple of uses depending on how well the oil is holding up, if I haven't used the pit in a while, the carbonized oil will flake off.

If you put the oil on when the firebox is warm or its fairly warm out, the oil will spread by itself fairly good.


----------



## smokin jason

Awesome.  Thanks so much for your help.  I will show you pictures once i'm done.


----------



## tom9944mac

Just a note concerning the VHT paint-- i like it and use it on auto exhaust...

The VHT paint is silica based. The fumes could be dangerous (silica a leading industrial cause of lung cancer).
So use in ventilated space (outdoors), and best use a respirator.

Only need cure the paint after all the coats are applied.


----------

